# The Power Of The True "NAAM" !



## Archived_Member16 (Aug 27, 2005)

*This Shabad is by Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Raamkalee on Pannaa 963 *

pauVI ]
vifAweI scy nwm kI hau jIvw suix suxy ]
psU pryq AigAwn auDwry iek Kxy ]
idnsu rYix qyrw nwau sdw sd jwpIAY ]
iqRsnw BuK ivkrwl nwie qyrY DRwpIAY ]
rogu sogu duKu vM\Y ijsu nwau min vsY ]
iqsih prwpiq lwlu jo gur sbdI rsY ]
KMf bRhmMf byAMq auDwrxhwirAw ]
qyrI soBw quDu scy myry ipAwirAw ]12]

po*u*rr*ee* ||
vadd*i**aa**ee* sach*ae* n*aa*m k*ee* ho j*ee*v*aa* s*u*n s*u*n*ae* ||
pas*oo* par*ae*th ag*i**aa*n o*u*dhh*aa*r*ae* e*i*k khan*ae* ||
dh*i*nas r*ai*n th*ae*r*aa* n*aa*o sadh*aa* sadh j*aa*p*ee**ai* ||
thr*i*san*aa* bh*u*kh v*i*kar*aa*l n*aa*e th*ae*r*ai* dhhr*aa*p*ee**ai* ||
r*o*g s*o*g dh*u*kh va(n)n(j)*ai* j*i*s n*aa*o man vas*ai* ||
th*i*seh*i* par*aa*path l*aa*l j*o* g*u*r sabadh*ee* ras*ai* ||
kha(n)dd brehama(n)dd b*ae*a(n)th o*u*dhh*aa*raneh*aa*r*i**aa* ||
th*ae*r*ee* s*o*bh*aa* th*u*dhh sach*ae* m*ae*r*ae* p*i**aa*r*i**aa* ||12||

_Pauree:
Hearing, hearing of the glorious greatness of the True Name, I live.
Even ignorant beasts and goblins can be saved, in an instant.
Day and night, chant the Name, forever and ever.
The most horrible thirst and hunger is satisfied through Your Name, O Lord.
Disease, sorrow and pain run away, when the Name dwells within the mind.
He alone attains his Beloved, who loves the Word of the Guru's Shabad.
The worlds and solar systems are saved by the Infinite Lord.
Your glory is Yours alone, O my Beloved True Lord. ||12||
_


----------



## adeep646 (Sep 6, 2007)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh

When there was nothing before creation. There was Waheguru Ji Himeself. 
when he decided to play this Game; he *spoke this sound* that came from His Muk (mouth) is called *Naam.*
In the Guru Granth Sahib Ji this is metioned as "*Kavao*" in the punjabi language from Japji Sahib as "*Eko Kavao Tis Te Hoi Lak Dariao*". 
and other names for this Shabad - Naam are 
"*Seige Dun*" from "*Tera Mukh Suhava Seige Dun Bani*"
"*Anhad Bani*"  "*Othe Anhad Shabad Vaje Din Rati Gurmati Shabd Sunavinia* "
"*Shacha Shabad*" "*Panch Shabad*" from Japji "Panch
*Parvan Panch Pardan Panch Pave Darge Mann*"
this Naam is within us "*Nau Nid Amrit Prab Ka Nam Dehi Me Is Ka Bisram*"
we have to do simran to find this and connect to it and attuin our Manns to Naam.
this *Naam is Hukam*. "*Eko Nam Hukam He"* when we will be perfectly attuin to this day and night "_*Ande Naam Visarie Na Tis Eh Na Oh*_" our Mann will become clean "*Nanak Nam Vase Mann Antar Gurmukh Mel Chukavnia*" 

visit *Simran.info (Meditation Information)* this *Simran.info* site is very helpful in understanding the Gurbani listen to the Akath Katha in whole.

Also there is a live program on RadioPunjab.com at 6:10 Vancouver time or 8-10 am NYC time. you can listen to Katha and Kirtan.


----------

